# Ösitreffen 2008



## Lenzibald (20. Januar 2008)

Servus.
Leute wie schauts aus bei euch mit nem Ösitreffen bei mir am Teich. Termin und Teilnehmerzahl ist egal wenn ich bald genug bescheid weiß kan ichs mir einteilen.


----------



## gismowolf (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen*

Servus Lenzibald!
Ich bin dabei!!Hoffe,daß sich noch viele Boardis melden!


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen*

mal schaun, was isn des für n teich? wo genau?


lg


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen*

Servus. Der Teich is in Linz ca 2000 Quadratmeter groß.
Wie gesagt Termin und so ist eigentlich egal super wäre juni,Juli oder  August weils da mit dem Wetter besser passt hoffe ich.


----------



## rob (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen*

super lenzibald!
ich bin auch dabei!!!
klarer fall!!!
lasst uns mal sehen wer alla kommen möchte und dann einen termin festlegen.
eventuell ende april oder mai.
lg rob


----------



## bine (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Hallo Lenzibald,

gerne würde ich mit meinem Mann kommen 
Termin im Sommer wäre wieder toll.... #6

Wenn es bei uns von der Heuernte aus geht, dann würden wir gerne wieder dabei sein!!! #6


----------



## richard (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Servus Lenzibald!

Danke für Dein Angebot! Ich bin mit dabei von der Partie. Allerdings sollten wir relativ zügig einen Termin dafür finden, damit nicht ein Urlaub oder sonst etwas dazwischen kommt. 

Lg
Ritschie


----------



## stockfisch (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Hallo Lenzibald,

also dieses Jahr würd ich auch gern von der Partie sein; terminmässig ists mir relativ egeal, von 21.Mai - 4. Juni gehts bei mir nicht; ansonsten ausser Ende Mai kein Problem


----------



## Swobbi (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Servus!!!

Wäre gerne mit von der Partie. Termin bescheid geben und dann bin ich schon dabei.

Lg.

Peter


----------



## Geko (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Hallo!

Bin auch gern wieder dabei. War ein Spaß das letzte Mal. Abgesehen von den ersten beiden Juli Wochen schauts zeitlich gut aus.

Lg, Gernot


----------



## rob (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

super ich freu mich!
peilen wir mal,wie von lenzi vorgeschlagen,den juni an.
lg rob


----------



## richard (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Ja der Juni würde ganz gut passen. Bitte aber nicht das WE 30.05. - 01.06.
Blieben: I. 06.06. - 08.06., II. 13.06. - 15.06., III. 20.06. - 22.06., IV. 27.06. - 29.06.
Wann passt's Dir Lenzibald, als Haus- und Teichherrn, am besten?
Also die Barben sind bis 15. Juni in der Schonzeit, somit wären der Termin I und II für mich recht ideal. Bin aber selbstverständlich auch an den anderen WE mit von der Partie.

Lg und freu
Ritschie


----------



## Lenzibald (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Servus. Wie gesagt Termin ist bei mir egal ich kanns ma richten wie ich will. Am besten ihr legts den Termin selber fest wann die meisten zeit haben.


----------



## richard (13. März 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Sodala, Mitte März.

Ich schlage das WE vom 20.6. - 22.6. fürs Österreichertreffen vor. Wie schaut es bei Euch da aus?

Ritschie


----------



## gismowolf (14. März 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

ok paßt ..... bin dabei


----------



## rob (14. März 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

notiert und dabei!


----------



## Geko (14. März 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Bei mir geht der Termin auch in Ordnung!
Lg, Gernot


----------



## stockfisch (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Hi Jungs,  naja, prinzipiell ists für mich nicht der perfekte Termin (Bereitschaft), aber das wird schon irgendwie gehn ..  Freu mich schon!


----------



## bine (26. März 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Naja, wenn alles klappt, dann schaffen wir es auch noch.... Dann natürlich mit Karpfenausrüstung, mal sehen, ob die netten von damals noch gewachsen sind..... #6


----------



## bine (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Steht der Termin noch und wie siehts mit Verpflegung aus??? #h


----------



## richard (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Servus Bine and @

Ja bei mir steht der Termin (WE vom 20.6. - 22.6) noch. Wie schauts bei den anderen aus? lenzibald, rob, geko, gismo, stockfisch...


----------



## rob (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

sofern nichts arbeitstechnisches dringendes rein kommt, steht der termin bei mir auch noch:m
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Alles klar,ich nehm mir immer Zeit für Euch!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## stockfisch (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Hi Jungs,

bei mir passts auch - hab zwar Bereitschaft, das heisst gegebenenfalls muss ich spontan für ein paar Stunden weg, aber ist ja nicht weit in die Voest von dort ;-)


----------



## Geko (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Also ich hab auch nach wie vor Zeit. Ist zwar die heiße Phase zum Semesterschluss hin aber wird sich schon ausgehen...


----------



## bine (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Ich muss leider absagen, wir müssen uns dieses Wochenende um die Hunde kümmern, da unser "Hundepartner" auf einem Festival ist.#d
Schade, aber ich wünsche allen dort viel Spaß!!! Vielleicht klappts ja mal so... #6


----------



## richard (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Servus Lenzibald!
Bitte sei so lieb und schicke mir via pn eine Wegbeschreibung. Werde mit meiner Freundin kommen, da wir aber von Wien anreisen, wird es bei uns erst gegen Abend werden. 
Lg,
Ritschie


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Servus Leute
Zuerstmal wieviele kommen zum Treffen ? Wegen Futterbeschaffung und so. Anfahrt ist am Besten Autobahnabfahrt Asten nehmen dann richtung Linz fahren durch Ebelsberg durch dann gehts über die Traun nach ein paar hundert meter kommt rechts ne Tankstelle und links ist ein Baumax kann man gar nicht übersehen. Beim Baumax reinfahren und am Parkplatz meine Nummer wählen. 0699/81270706 dann hole ich euch vom Baumaxparkplatz ab. Sind dann noch ca 1km zum Teich. Wenns von Asten kommts bitte beim Kreisverkehr grade durch richtung Ebelsberg so ists am leichtesten zu finden.
Wollte noch sagen wer ne Fliegenrute hat kanns mitnehmen wenn er will vieleicht erwischt er ja ne Forelle im Teich.


----------



## richard (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Danke Lenzibald, Also Karin und ich kommen = 2 Personen.

Rob, Gismo, Geko, Stockfisch...passt es noch bei Euch?

Was ist mit den neuen AB-Mitgliedern? Würde uns doch freuen, Euch kennen zu lernen. 

Bis Wochenende 
Ritschie


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Servus
Sicher pasts bei uns hab mir extra freigenommen dieses Wochenende.


----------



## rob (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

servus!
ich werde erst am ende der woche wissen, ob ich mit meiner arbeit fertig werde.
sieht aber nicht sehr gut aus...
lg rob


----------



## richard (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Grüß Euch!
Nachdem wieder einmal der große Stress unter den Boardies regiert (Gismo ist an der Baustelle angehängt, Rob mit der Arbeit, ich komme erst spät aus Wien), folgender Vorschlag für das AB-Treffen;  Lenzibalds Einverständnis vorausgesetzt: 
Lasst uns das AB-Treffen „nur“ eintägig machen: Sprich Treffpunkt, Samstag zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 Uhr bei Lenzibalds Teich. Gemütliches nachmittägiges Anfischen,  abendliches Grillen und anschließendes Gschichtldrucken“ am Lagerfeuer und morgendliches Fischen.
Gismo, Geko sind bei dieser Variante mit von der Partie. Rob hätte auch 18 Stunden länger, um seine Arbeit abzuschließen. Wie schaut’s bei Stockfisch aus?
Bitte um Rückmeldung und bis bald!
Ritschie


----------



## stockfisch (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Hi Jungs,

also bei mir lässts sichs sowieso nur schwer reindrücken das Ganze .. aber bin für jeden Vorschlag (ausser das ganze abblasen - zur Not von mir aus verschieben) zu haben .. wär schon super, wenn wir zumindest ein paar Leut sind .. Samstag ging bei mir eh auch generell ein wenig besser, aber daran solls nicht scheitern .. wer kommt jetzt FIX .. also Jungs/Mädls: meldet euch mal mit "Handschlagqualität" und nicht herumeiern und vielleicht, hab Angst, weiss nicht sagen ;-)

PS: und Rob, du darfst dich gern angesprochen fühlen *eg*


----------



## rob (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

so wie es jetzt aussieht werd ich, wie die letzten 3 wochen auch schon, am wochenende durcharbeiten müssen.
wenn wir uns in wien treffen würden könnt ich am abend dazu stossen.aber nach linz geht gar nicht....
sorry.....
lg rob


----------



## richard (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Schade rob!

Damit, wenn ich das recht sehe, nehmen am AB-Treffen teil:
Lenzibald
Gismo
Geko
Richard
Stockfisch (in Bereitschaft)
Schrottreaktor?

Eine kleinere, nichtsdestotrotz eine feine Runde. 
Frage an Lenzibald: Geht das mit Samstag von Deiner Seite aus o.k. Und @ all: Wer nimmt den Griller mit?
Getränke und Verpflegung auf Selbstversorgungsbasis.

Lg,
Ritschie


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

Servus
Samstag geht ok Griller hab ich. Ich bin ab Freitag am Teich hab mir extra freigenommen dieses Wochenende. Also ab Freitag kann kommen wer will.


----------



## steve1986oö (23. September 2008)

*AW: Ösitreffen 2008*

hi an alle
ich bin aus der nähe aus linz und wollte euch fragen wo ihr immr fischen geht.
wenn ihr lust hättet könnten wir heuer noch a klans fischen machen, wüsst a supa wasserl für sowas. da könnt ma auch gemütlich beienadersitzen usw. wer lust hat einfach melden


----------

